# The damned Christmas season



## thaddeus6th (Jul 27, 2009)

I really dislike the way that there are a number of very good games (probably) coming out in October. I know they do it to capitalise on the Christmas market, but I'm only going to buy one, perhaps two, games that are coming out that late and I'd buy them anyway.

Meanwhile, I have a 3 month wait (give or take) and then there's Dragon Age: Origins [I'm definitely getting quickly], God of War 3, Unchartered 2 and Assassin's Creed 2.

If they were spread out across the year I'd probably buy three or possibly all of them.

Does this annoy anyone else?


----------



## Urlik (Jul 27, 2009)

yes as they are all games I want to get but, like you, can't afford all at the same time.

but I'll get the one I want most (probably Uncharted 2) and then get others as and when I can afford them


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wait until after Christmas when they are in the sales or crop up in the previously owned section.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the industry is slowly coming round to the idea that AAA don't need to be released at christmas to sell well.

They saw with the release of Dead Space and Mirror's Edge at the end of last year that the release of big new IP's in amongst the likes of Gears 2 etc actually harms sales as they get lost in the deluge.

GTA IV, Resident Evil 5 etc have shown that AAA games will sell outwith the Xmas period.

However, there will always be a lot of games out at that time of year due to the fact that there is an increase in sales from friends and family buying presents and not just from gamers, but hopefully there will be a more liberal spread of games during the summer.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 27, 2009)

God of War 3 is due out in March.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 27, 2009)

Amazon reckons October this year. Could be a wrong date though.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think March 2010 is going to be expensive...

God of War III
Bioshock 2
Mass Effect 2
Heavy Rain (maybe)

Etc are all due out Q1 2010.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 27, 2009)

thaddeus6th said:


> Amazon reckons October this year. Could be a wrong date though.



It is wrong. It's definitely March 2010.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like Splinter Cell is Q1 2010 now as well.

Xmas this year is starting to look a bit empty.

Anyway never use Amazon as a guide for releases they only get accurate close to the release date.  

I find VGReleases.com : Video Game Release Dates is pretty good. (You can set your region at the top) and it makes it clear if it is a confirmed date or a rumour. - You can also have a calander of all the games you want and it will update you on any changes.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah, cheers for the release date info.

Meh. I'd be annoyed, but I'd probably have to wait that long anyway.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it's annoying if they hold on a release date rather than release it and let us get our hands on the games, just to try and hit the Christmas period. 

Then again with the other games being released, most are just trying to target a time where people have saved a little more than they usually do for pressies!

I'll do what most here have said, get the game I really want first then hope that by the time I finish it, the other games will be cheaper to buy (unfortunately not the usually the case, as I tend to put life aside and concentrate on the game when I get it!)


----------

